# please help, what I´m doing wrong?



## Guy Holle (Dec 17, 2015)

Hi guys!

Have problem. Now I´m in the midlle of my cycle (33th day), using sibutramine, Oxandrolone and Clen. Strict diet, 6 days lifting, 1 day rest, but few days before I had whole day headattack, back pain, nauzea and many times I was vomiting. I know, it can happened, but when I asked delivery shop to help me or to tell me what happened, they don´t want to discuss with me. I also asked steroidsmix.eu, because I know them too, and they told me, that I have to take out sibutramine and reduce others. Especially Clen. It helps me a little, but I´m still affraid. What more can happened to me?


----------



## mickems (Dec 17, 2015)

You could die. Welcome to the UG. Hope you're around long enough to enjoy our site.


----------



## Angrybird (Dec 17, 2015)

Does NOT sound good bro


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 17, 2015)

Stop taking all of it. This is the stupidest cycle I have ever seen. Just stop.


----------



## GYMBRAT (Dec 17, 2015)

Simple fkin answer bro! Stop taking everything! Wtf seriously. Grab a brain!


----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 17, 2015)

He dead...


----------



## thqmas (Dec 17, 2015)

Sibutramine, Oxandrolone and Clen....why??


----------



## blackpantherusmc (Dec 17, 2015)

Do your homework before ever starting any kind of cycle brother. Sounds like you do not know much at all about research chemicals and aas, so stop everything and ask questions and read, read, read the info here!


----------



## trodizzle (Dec 17, 2015)

Guy Holle said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> Have problem. Now I´m in the midlle of my cycle (33th day), using sibutramine, Oxandrolone and Clen. Strict diet, 6 days lifting, 1 day rest, but few days before I had whole day headattack, back pain, nauzea and many times I was vomiting. I know, it can happened, but when I asked delivery shop to help me or to tell me what happened, they don´t want to discuss with me. I also asked steroidsmix.eu, because I know them too, and they told me, that I have to take out sibutramine and reduce others. Especially Clen. It helps me a little, but I´m still affraid. What more can happened to me?



To start with, you added one too many L's to your screen name. ;P


----------



## anewguy (Dec 17, 2015)

Is mixing this Sibutramine with clen normal?  I mean read the first paragraph here:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sibutramine


----------

